# Ski sundown dec-20-09



## MrMagic (Dec 20, 2009)

here is a quick video from my hel. cam.



more later


----------



## powhunter (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool video!!!   Nice meeting up with everyone today!!   Not the epic dump conditions we anticipated but the bumps were great!!  Before long we had a nice line skied in!!  Congratulations on your new wardrobe Pat...Long overdue!!!!!!!  Brian looked like he was jonesing hard to get some turns in....Hopefully ya got out this afternoon..Did 3 more runs after you guys left and called it a day myself..Good Times today!!

Steveo


----------



## jarrodski (Dec 20, 2009)

nice!


----------



## powbmps (Dec 20, 2009)

That snow looks great!

We got a total of 0" up here.


----------



## DPhelan (Dec 20, 2009)

Any word on gunbarrel being open?  thinking about heading up tonite


----------



## severine (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool video!


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2009)

nice vid C.  have a few short clips from today that i'll get up on vimeo tonight for those interested.

great day today, snow totals were a bust but the bumps, especially the lower half, were fantastic.  good crew.  nice to run into the mogulqueen too.


----------



## MrMagic (Dec 20, 2009)

here the low-down:


i left Hartford at 6:15 am we got about 8 maybe 9 inches  here, more in some spots due to wind, it was slow but good drive to sundown got there a little after 7 AM, major bust on the snow total they had got maybe 3" oh well Greg, Grassie, and myself grabbed second chair and ripped up an untracked temptor, then it was stinger bumps for the rest of the day, ran into, 2knees, o3jeff, powhunter, mondeo, skied till 11 am then had to head home. bumps were epic and the crew was rippin' !! it was a very good day


----------



## MogulQueen (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job on the bumps!  The AZ crew has broken them in nicely.  Great to see you all again.  Wish I could have skied some more with you, but I had my whole crew out today(2, 9, & 11 yr old).  Tough to keep them all satisfied.  Even tougher for me getting only a few runs on the bumps.  Luckily my oldest met up with a bunch of buddies and I didn't see him until 3pm.  It was my two year old's first day on the slopes and I had to take him kicking and screaming off the hill.  That's a great sign. :smile:  I'm looking forward to catching some more runs with you all soon!  Let me know when you will be out!  Oh yeah, Pat looked hot in the new dudes...watch out!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> here is a quick video from my hel. cam.
> 
> 
> 
> more later



Damn, that looked pretty effing sweet.  Honestly I was so busy most of the day I wasn't even really thinking about what I was missing.  I didn't end up getting out until damn near 5pm, and I was totally spent, no skiing for me today..  Glad you guys got out for the goods though, even if it was less than we hoped for.  Nice job getting second chair, that kid who got first chair was standing in line at 7am..


----------



## 2knees (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2009)

2knees said:


>



"Music dedicated to the haters!" :lol:

Love the marching band pants! Rock that shit with pride bro. 95% of the AZ community and certainly *all *the haters couldn't hold an effin' candle to your skiing.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> here is a quick video from my hel. cam.
> 
> 
> 
> more later



That's really pretty cool! Would have been nice to have a clean top to bottom run on the bump, but that dude was kinda hanging right near the money line.


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2009)

*Awesome Ski Day!*

I knew it when I went to bed the storm would bust. Cleared the 4" from my driveway and walks in about 45 minutes. Got to the mountain about 7:40 and saw Grassi and MrMagic about to head out. Thansk for holding a spot on 2nd chair. An untracked run on Temptor with those guys through sick binding deep powder :lol: was actually a lot of fun. Then onto the bumps though.

Lapped it, non-stop for 4 hours. I was simply amazed how as little as 3" of snow could result in such a sick bump line. Yeah, it wavered a bit, but it was fun linking the three distinct lines together. Despite popular opinion that us poser "seeded" moguls skiers can't ski wavering lines, MrMagic, mondeo and I seemed to do a fine job on the many T2B runs earlier in the morning.

I also know that some of the haters giggle when we publicly pat each other on the back, but I really couldn't care less. Saw some really nice turning out of o3jeff today. Saw some nice mogul skiing by Grassi21 up at the top despite the slightly burly boards. mondeo was throwing down monster spaffys off the pseudo booter at the bottom. One landing resulted in him going down and almost careening into a few rails which made me nervous, but no harm done.

powhunter and 2knees arrived later in the morning and we all had a blast ripping basically the same line over and over. Also nice to bump into Bart and MogulQueen. Good to be back at the beloved molehill. Left a bit after noon, grabbed a double Baconator at Wendy's and then picked up my almost 7 year old for her first ski day of the year and spent another couple hours skiing with her. Perfect way to end a truly great day:







Funny how great days consistently seems to happen at a little hill like Sundown, eh?

Ignore the haters.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2009)

MrMagic said:


> here is a quick video from my hel. cam.
> 
> 
> 
> more later



dude, you couldn't edit out the beginning of that video with greg doing his pelvic thrust for the camera?


----------



## Greg (Dec 20, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> dude, you couldn't edit out the beginning of that video with greg doing his pelvic thrust for the camera?



I was wondering myself what the hell that was all about.... :lol:

You owe me for the heckling when you tried to ski in the left side. Pick any bark out of your teeth?


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> I was wondering myself what the hell that was all about.... :lol:
> 
> You owe me for the heckling when you tried to ski in the left side. Pick any bark out of your teeth?



That little sapling just looked like it needed a hug.

Great day today.  Had a few decent runs in the top part of the bumps today.  I really liked charging hard on that surface today.  Fun stuff.


----------



## MR. evil (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great day. Really wish I could have made it, but I had too much going on around the house.


----------



## Trev (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice runs this evening, hit it from 6:30 - 9:45 pm.. nice time..

The top half of that bump run was nothing but ICE after they finished grooming roughly 7:20ish.. give or take a few. The middle was a mix but the last section, where it steeps out and you can see the board park, was nice. 

After a bit, the wind helped blow some dust on the bumps and before long there was a couple of lines available with near no ice...  the best being closest to the middle of the trail. So, I sessioned that for the evening, come down the top, bang a right, throw a little twister over that ramp and bump on! haha.. good stuff... glad to be back in the game..


----------



## Trev (Dec 20, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> Looks like you guys had a great day. Really wish I could have made it, but I had too much going on around the house.



Ya it's nice Tim ! Get on out here.


NOTE: that bump run really is a nice workout. I can get used to that for the winter..


----------



## Trev (Dec 20, 2009)

Greg said:


> picked up my almost 7 year old for her first ski day of the year and spent another couple hours skiing with her. Perfect way to end a truly great day:



My daughter,7, and son,10 will be joining me this year.. both want to board.. whatever makes em smile I guess...  

Start em young !


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2009)

looks real nice.  I've said it many o time before, but you guys are real lucky down there in CT.  

I wonder how many Ragged skiers are like me and would appreciate a similar commitment.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks  pretty good to me   nice job guys !!


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

Crap. I'm actually a bit sore today. Hit that line probably close to 30 times yesterday...


----------



## skiadikt (Dec 21, 2009)

looks great! you guys look like mid-season form. gotta get up there to sample the sundown bumps one day. 30 times !?!


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

skiadikt said:


> looks great! you guys look like mid-season form. gotta get up there to sample the sundown bumps one day.



From that short clip at the end of 2knee's vid, I see a major glaring problem I desperately need to work on. Overall though, I was happy with my skiing. A few things clicked yesterday.



skiadikt said:


> 30 times !?!



I think you can get in about 6-8 runs an hour and I went from 8 am to after noon with no breaks so high 20's at least. I feel it today.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> From that short clip at the end of 2knee's vid, I see a major glaring problem I desperately need to work on. Overall though, I was happy with my skiing. A few things clicked yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can get in about 6-8 runs an hour and I went from 8 am to after noon with no breaks so high 20's at least. I feel it today.



yeah sorry i lost a bit on that.  When you started i realized i had it in picture mode so i had to switch over.  then the camera didnt really want to work in the cold.  anyway, we got proof of stinger bumps for posterity sake.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyway, we got proof of stinger bumps for posterity sake.



Indeed. And yesterday morning was an awesome mogul session for sure. We cut that line in deeeeep. Rut City.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Crap. I'm actually a bit sore today. Hit that line probably close to 30 times yesterday...



I am glad I had a chiropractor apt. this morning.  Feels good to get the spine adjusted and a little lower back massage.  I said back you tools, not front.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

Also, I should mention I saw several younger mogul skiers ripping the snot out of Stinger yesterday. One was a ski instructor, and I saw another young ski instructor with 1080 mogul skis. Good to see some crossover into the bumps from the younger skiers.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Also, I should mention I saw several younger mogul skiers ripping the snot out of Stinger yesterday. One was a ski instructor, and I saw another young ski instructor with 1080 mogul skis. Good to see some crossover into the bumps from the younger skiers.



That's great to hear!


----------



## mondeo (Dec 21, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I am glad I had a chiropractor apt. this morning. Feels good to get the spine adjusted and a little lower back massage. I said back you tools, not front.


So that's how you like it? Waaay too much information. :blink:


----------



## severine (Dec 21, 2009)

mondeo said:


> So that's how you like it? Waaay too much information. :blink:


He does like to hang at the pickle park with the guys... :lol:


----------



## powbmps (Dec 21, 2009)

2knees said:


>









YEAH BOY!!!!!!     Loving it, but jealous as a mofo.


----------

